# Cuban Rum



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I love Cuban rum. But I'm running out, my family can't bring it in anymore and I'm down to half a bottle. Any one from across the border or across the pond that could possibly get a hold of some let me know before I go into withdraw.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

whats your favorite kind?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

At this time the Havana Club 3 year


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

lemme check with my mule.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Randy I see by your avatar that you are a fan as well


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

I noticed that earlier but should have said something.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Havana Club 7 Year Old ain't bad at all.:whoohoo:


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldnt mind getting a bottle of a good dark cuban rum if someone would be so kind


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

ok pm's me please.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I heard that that is some outstanding rum


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 28, 2007)

I love rum and a dark rum is that much better.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I just had my last two fingers of HC7...Thanks to this thread. I love that stuff. Hell it's 5:15 on my day off....Why not???


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I just had my last two fingers of HC7...snip


:biggrin:


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Newfie said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd love to get my hands on some...


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

Very interesting. I like single malt scotch but I've never tried higher end rums. Can anyone recommend one for me to try?


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Deaghatha said:


> Very interesting. I like single malt scotch but I've never tried higher end rums. Can anyone recommend one for me to try?


Some of the best higher end rums are: Zacapa 23-year old, Flor de Cana 18 year old, and Flor de Cana 21-year old.

Try these. I have a large collection of rums and can give other suggestions, but normally these are good places to start.... IMHO


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Pyrat XO on the rocks


----------

